# Scope decision



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been beating myself up over which scope to buy.
I am going to mount it on a Browning BAR Safari .308 that I will be using in the close cover wooded areas of my land. My shots should be no more then 100 yards but at average best will be from a tree stand elevated to a height of 30 to 40 feet up overlooking between 40 and 75 yards. I am hunting Southern Whitetails of North Carolina.
I do hunt early mornings and late unto the 30 minutes past sunset when I can, allowable by law.
My two choices are these: Bushnell Elite 3200 1.5-4.5X32 with the firefly, and the Bushnell Elite 3200 2-7X32 standard multi-X reticle.
I even considered going the extra cash and looked at the Elite 4200 without the firefly reticle in 1.5-6 x 36mm with Multi-X reticle. It is almost twice the price of the 3200 but might be worth the extra! I am not familiar with the firefly, and worry that I may not be happy with it as I do not always hunt in darkness.
Are there any ideas or advise to go with before making my final decision?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The firefly reticle is a little heavy for fine work at longer ranges, but for the distances you mentioned, it should work very well indeed. I owned a 3200 for a couple years and it was a fine glass and the firefly feature is great for very low light. I just didn't care for the reticle. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I like a finer reticle for my hunting. The worry that I have is that the firefly reticle will be too thick.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

That's why I sold mine. Other than that it was great. Burl


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

My way of thinking has always been if I cannot see the crosshairs in the scope, it does not matter how much legal time I have left in my hunting day, I will just give it up until next time. 
There has been many a hunting day where I came out of my stand at least 20 to 30 minutes early because I could not see the hairs any longer!
If I was able to shoot a dear right at the last minutes of legal time, I would not be able to see him good enough tofield dress him any way.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

If you're having trouble seeing and need glass on a budget, solve it the brute-force way: a giant freakin` objective. If you were walking and hunting, it'd be a pain, but if you're in a stand, a 50mm objective won't be a hassle. The hard part will be finding a scope with a low enough power. I'd also look into a simple illuminated reticle. They're just as fine as other crosshairs, and very easy to see at night. I use a NcStar 6.5-24x50mmAO ($125 plus S+H, a bit too high-powered for deer at 100 yards, I think) for my target and varmint guns, and I'm able to take the little suckers in pitch black if I so desire. The hard part is seeing THEM if there's no moon.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

What about the Nikon Monarch UCC in 1.5-6X32?
This scope shows a 95% light whereas the Bushnell 3200 shows only 90%.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

elderberry99

Take a look at this scope. I don't have any experience with it, but the reviews on it are good.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=517701

Good luck. :sniper:


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Longshot,
Thank you. I have looked at this scope once before.
I do not think I can trust the Sightron yet. I am not getting a lot of feed on this scope at all. Only a handful of people have talked about this scope.
I am still leaning towards the Bushnell 4200, 3200, and the Nikon Monarch UCC now. One of these should wind up on the rifle yet I hope as the decission is giving me a real headache.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well, I just finished ordering a Sightron compact 2.5x10x32. I'll let you know what I think about it at a later date. As a general point of info, I have a friend who has used one for the past two years on a .300 RUM and he has nothing but good things to say about it. If I'm not mistaken, Plainsman uses one as well and I know he is serious about his riflery. Sightron's warrenty is as good as any in the business. I figure that no matter what, if you are going to buy a scope without having used one before, you are rolling the dice and the name of the manufacturer means little. Leupold quality for a more reasonable price point, is what I have heard. I guess I'll find out soon. Burl


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Burly1,
If you don't mind me asking, where do you buy your glass from?
I have been ordering on line from one particular place that gives great prices and free shipping as well.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Are you on a budget? If so Nikon produces a Pro-Staff that is impressivly clear for the price. If you do not have a budget, I would say look into the Ziess conquest (spelling). They run around $500. The glass is so clear you wont believe it. The immages are crisp as well.

On a side note, it's amazing to me what optics some people will put on there rifles. They will spend $500 - $800 on the gun, then put a $100 scope on it. I understand that it is hard to justify putting money into an innexpensive rifle, but most guns these days are pretty good. Yes some are better than others, but with the technology today, most manufactures produce a firearm that will get the job done, and are pretty accurate. Optics are a compleatly different story. If you go to your local sporting goods store and look thru some scopes, it's obvious which ones are good, and which ones will work. In my opinion, I would almost prefer a old beat-up POS gun with a better than average optic, as opposed to a kick-a$$ rifle and junk glass. Also it's funny how a person will justify purchasing a $20,000 car or truck that will only last them 3 to 10 years, and then complain that putting a $500 - $1000 optic on a rifle is way too expensive, even though that gun will last the rest of there life, and there kids after them.

Sorry for my rant. I ment no ill will. It was just an observation that I see on a continuous basis.

Good luck in your quest.

Gunny


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You should not be afraid of Sightron, they are every bit as good as Leupold, both glass and warranty. I had a 4x16x42 Mildot SII on my 308 and was very happy with it, very clear and bright. I would not hesitate to buy another. I switched to a Nikon mildot only because I wanted the side focus and 1/4" turret adjustments. (the Sightron I had, had 1/8" adjustments)

The Bushnell 4200's are good as well, but I would not suggest the firefly reticle. A few guys have had good luck with them, but it seems that most shooters that I have talked to that have them feel that they are not worth ****. I have never owned one so I can't comment with personal experience.

Gotta agree with Gunny on the quality issue, get the best scope you can afford. The better the glass, the better the clarity and brightness of the image, and the less eye fatigue.

huntin1


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am sort of leaning towards the Nikon Monarch UCC 2-7X32 now. I hope this is a good decision. I already have one Nikon Buckmaster 3-9-40 and love it. Optics are crisp and clear even into the dusk of day.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nikon makes a good scope, you should be happy with that one. If you don't mind my asking, what did you have to pay for it?

huntin1


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am negotiating price as of now.
Hoping to get a better price then 279 with free shipping.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Try these guys: http://theopticzone.com/searchresult.aspx?CategoryID=56

$245 + shipping

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Huntin1, thank you for the web site. I've been looking and comparing prices on the new Leupold VX-L varmint/parallax adjustable
ones. The site gave me more price comparisons

Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Your welcome.

They have good prices and are also good people to work with. 
Sometimes SWFA beats them, but most of the time The Optic Zone has the best price.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This is where I ordered the Sightron. It's my first order from them. The price was as good as any I have found and the shipping was reasonable.
http://www.tjgeneralstore.com/
You never know about a new vendor until you try. I'll be sure to pass the word if things go South. The Nikon you have chosen looks like a great scope, and the price is about the same as the Sightron. I'm a sucker for compact scopes. I have yet to be in a situation where I would call them a liability. The Leupold 2x7 on my kid's 7mm-08 is a real jewel. Burl
Update: Just did a price check, and the Sightron 2.5x10x32 was $5 less at TJ General vs The Optic Zone. As a point of info, they had the 2x7x32 for $159. Looks to be a good deal.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

huntin1,
I can't thank you enough for the site. I looked it over and it is same scope, just does not show the UCC in description but I went back to Nikon site to get the main number for the scope and it is the same.
I am going to order the Lustre scope instead of matte. That is saving me even another $10.00.
Once I get this scope, I will be sure to post it to let everyone know how it turns out.
elderberry99


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just had a chance to really look at some of the prices on thes scopes on the site that huntin1 sent us. Now the Bushnell Elite 4200 is within my reach.
Now I really need to think this one over. Should I stay with the Monarch or go with the Bushnell Elite 4200 in 1.5-6X36?


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Looking at the two different finishes of the Nikon monarch scopes is the Lustre and Matte. I know Gloss and Matte, but what is the Lustre?
Is this another way of saying that the scope is Gloss finish?
If not, which is the better finish. I see one is $10.00 more then the other.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry, no idea what Lustre is and the Nikon site is not much help either. All my scopes are matte finish, I just prefer things that are not real flashy when it comes to rifles.

Either the Nikon or the Bushnell 4200 will do what you need it to do, I think you would be happy with either one, it's going to come down to personal choice.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

FINAL ANSWER!
I have decided to purchase the Bushnell Elite 4200 in 1.5-6X36 scope. After all the reading and writing, I feel I could not be happy settling with anything else. For the small amount extra for the scope, I feel it will be well worth it.
Now all I need is to figure what scope rings and mounts to use on the Browning BAR!
Any help there would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

That is a good scope, and I'm sure it will work well for you. I tend to like the Leupold mounts. I think the 1 peice base is product# 49985. I think it only comes in gloss. The ring prod#s are either 49897 or 49898. These could be wrong though. I would go to Sportsmans Warehouse or Cabelas to check them out, or you can also find them online at www.brownells.com

Good luck

Gunny


----------

